# KT400 + ATI Radeon + linux 2.6 [HOWTO] [UPDATED]

## gravis

This is a little howto to help people configuring an ATI Radeon with a KT400 chipset. Since my KT400 provide AGP 8X, and AGP 8X is not fully supported in linux 2.4, I installed a kernel 2.6. I recommand this to all users with an AGP 8X chipset.

Installing 2.6 linux kernel

let's emerging a 2.6 kernel :

```

emerge development-sources

```

This will install a vanilla 2.6 kernel. (You can also use the Andrew Morton kernel with emerge mm-sources).

The ebuild will create a linux-beta symlink in /usr/src.

Now, let's compile the new kernel.

```

cd /usr/src/linux-beta

make menuconfig

```

Don't forget to enable /dev file system support (OBSOLETE) in Pseudo filesystems.

In Character Devices disable Direct Rendering Manager.

```

make 

make modules_install

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage-2.6

grub (or lilo)

```

You can install the new bzImage just as you do with a 2.4 kernel.

after rebooting, make sure that your internet connexion is available.

Installing ATI-DRIVERS

DRM has been disable in the kernel config. It won't compile against linux 2.6. So, xfree-drm isn't required at all ! Don't worry about the warning after emerging xfree saying that you need xfree-drm for ati-drivers.  We only need some recent ati-drivers :

```

emerge /usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-3.2.5.ebuild

```

(For those who are using mm-sources, uncomment the line :

```

#   patch < ${FILESDIR}/3.2.5-linux-2.6.0-test6-mm.patch

```

in the ebuild). You MUST use the 3.2.5 drivers (or above), since they have been patched for kt400.

Run the xf86 configurator provided by ATI :

```

fglrxconfig

```

edit your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 file and add :

```

via_agp

```

via_agp replaces the old agpgrart (only works for kt400 !). modprobe agpgart will load agpgrat, and fglrx won't complain about a missing agp support. You will have 

```

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"

         (EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP 

```

in you Xfree log, if via_agp isn't loaded.

Now start your X server and watch your /var/log/XFree86.0.log. Use dmeg to check that every thing went ok (X should load the fglrx module).

To check that you have 3D acceleration enable :

```

glxinfo | grep render

direct rendering: yes

```

is direct rendering is 'no', then 3d acceleration won't be available. Check xfree log, and dmesg output.

More info is available in this (excellent) thread (also contain some tuning tips):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=73260

For TroubleShooting, use the following link :

http://wiki.fontconfig.org/Software/DriTroubleshooting

Thanks yo Wedge_ !Last edited by gravis on Mon Oct 06, 2003 9:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Wedge_

Couple of comments: You don't need to emerge xfree-drm

I think you will also need a /usr/src/linux symlink pointing to your current kernel. That's where the ebuild looks IIRC

----------

## ebonyseraphim

This might seem like a newbie question.  When I install my kernel I go to "/usr/src/linux" and I type in make menuconfig.  Then I set all the options and type "make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install."  That compiles a 2.4.20 kernel.  Is there anyway I can build a 2.6 kernel from that?  How do I install a later kernel?  Do I have to use vanilla-sources or some other method to install a 2.6 kernel?

I'm having graphics issues and it might be easier solved by using a later kernel.

----------

## Wedge_

The first thing you should do is emerge a 2.6 kernel - development-sources or mm-sources as mentioned by gravis. Then do 

```
ln -sf /usr/src/<version> /usr/src/linux
```

to update the /usr/src/linux symlink. Replace <version> with the version of the kernel you emerge. The latest development-sources would be "linux-2.6.0-test6". After that, cd to /usr/src/linux and run make menuconfig as usual. Then do "make && make modules_install" to compile everything.

----------

## gravis

definitly, it's a good idea to overwrite the /usr/src/linux symlink with /usr/srv/linux-beta :

```

ln -sf /usr/src/linux-beta /usr/src/linux

```

$KV is looking in source code to set the kernel version, it should use uname instead now.

----------

## gravis

You're right, you don't need to have xfree-drm, I'll update the howto (by the way, xfree-drm won't compile against linux-2.6).

----------

## budgee

Howdy

I have this Radeon (9200), KT400, AMD 2.5 etc setup, and just got OpenGL etc running great (Thanks), but the kernel (2.6.0-test7-bk3) does not have a [ ] next to VGA Console it has --- 

Why?

I can't stand 40x25...

Thanks  :Wink: 

Budgee

-- There are 10 types of people in this world. Those 

who understand binary, and those who don't.

----------

## cdunham

This is great... glxgears showing nearly 1300 fps (with default window size) for my 9200... w00+!

One minor note, you say:

 *Quote:*   

> via_agp

 

I assume that this is only if you have VIA AGP hardware... I used intel_agp...

----------

## gravis

I though KT400 was only provided by VIA ! sorry

----------

